# The Clay Jones Overdrive finally unveiled!!!



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 14, 2008)

For those of you not familiar with the CJOD it is an overdrive pedal limited to 50 pieces that is really popular over at the gear page. SO much hype and mojo surrounded this pedal that they sell used for $1500+!!!

Well, recently an overseas company called Blackmarket effects finally un-gooped one of the pedals and built a confirmed true exact clone of it....

Somebody else bought one of the Blackmarket pedals and found this........

drumroll...

It's a tubescreamer clone!

Better yet after all the shit that Clay Jones used to give Landgraff about his expensive pedals it's an EXACT clone of a Landgraff Dynamic Overdrive!

Many corksniffers must now feel supremely ignorant for paying such a price for something one can build on their own for less than $100 by using instructions right fron the General Guitar Gadgets website or by paying Landgraff $300. I love it!!!

Attached is something that makes this more humorous. Clay Jones himself once decided to bust Landgraff out by drawing a schematic of his pedal and calling it the Grandlaff Dynamic Overhype. 

Me thinks that Clay was just trying to prove a point about the average rich guitar playing consumer but it ended up going miles further than he thought it would!


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## budda (Mar 14, 2008)

my TS lol


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 15, 2008)

wow


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 15, 2008)

that's awesome.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2008)

Joe, you gotta build a model of that and call it the Overhype ;p


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

build an SD-1 and call it the overhype


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 15, 2008)

That dude's got nice handwriting.

 My god, idiots.


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2008)

Has Clay said anything about this yet?


----------



## Ishan (Mar 15, 2008)

I love my cheap Bloody Murder even more


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Joe, you gotta build a model of that and call it the Overhype ;p



Funny thing is I built one for my friend two weeks ago for helping me refinish my floors at my house! I didn't know I was building a CJOD  I just built it to Landgraff specs as he's a classic rocker and they do good for that.



budda said:


> build an SD-1 and call it the overhype



Make these changes to an SD-1 and it will sound identical! CJOD on a budget!

R5 = 10k
R6 = 1k
R7 = 1k
R8 = 220 Ohm
R9 = 1k
C2 = .1uf
C3 = .22uf
C4 = .22uf
C5 = .22uf
Remove C6
solder a 10k resistor in parallel to C4
Change D4 and D6 to red 5mm LEDs and jumper D5
Change the opamp to a burr brown OPA2134PA



Drew said:


> Has Clay said anything about this yet?



I don't think so. He's probably either laughing his ass off or really embarrassed that he lied and said he made it from a compressor that he figured out how to overdrive.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 15, 2008)

Another reason I take anything I read on TGP with a grain of salt. Like how the Swamp Thang isn't a good speaker for high gain.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 15, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Another reason I take anything I read on TGP with a grain of salt. Like how the Swamp Thang isn't a good speaker for high gain.



Yea. Other than the speakers in Vaders I'd say that Swamp Thangs are the BEST speakers for high gain I've tried. 

Those guys over there can be weird. They buy into hype WAY too easily.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2008)

I bet all the hype-buyers are pissed off because I have seen a half-dozen "OD Shootouts" where these noobs compared thosee two and said, "Man there is no comparison! The CJOD wins!"  Good stuff.... glad it's finally out in the open though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's an A/B of the CJOD and the BMOD from the OP:



$1500 well spent!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 15, 2008)

What really burns my ass is when you call someone out on shit like this, and they've bought into their own bullshit so much, that they swear they can hear the difference, and they just shoot something back at you like "well, my ear must be better than yours since I can hear the difference".


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What really burns my ass is when you call someone out on shit like this, and they've bought into their own bullshit so much, that they swear they can hear the difference, and they just shoot something back at you like "well, my ear must be better than yours since I can hear the difference".



What? You don't hear that dramatic difference?  Yeah, I read through the thread about comparing these two and pretty much all the guys who own the pedals were saying they were sure they could hear the difference...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd say that too if I spent $1500 on one!

Maybe I should stop production of Bloody Murders right now and see how much they start selling for. There's only 28 of them at this point! More limited than the CJOD!

I guess I couldn't get away with it since I don't goop my boards


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

is it bad that i can hear a tiny difference?


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2008)

There are even youtube comments already saying that the CJ sounds better. If anything, the tiny tonal difference (which I sure can't hear) is probably related to the location of the pedal in the signal chain.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2008)

Look at these guys. Some dude apparently sold one for a decent profit, and the little clique is all over him for it.

CJOD: Check This Auction Out!! - The Gear Page

Seriously.  Gear elitists crack me up. The suggestion that someone's tone is "better" because their rig is more expensive is such a pile of shit. You could buy my entire rig right now for under a grand, and *to me* it's my ideal tone. I wouldn't trade it for a Brunetti, an ENGL, a rec, or whatever.

People like that who use cost to determine if they like a sound or not are the worst kind of musician there is. They're welcome to enjoy their $1500 OD pedals while I gleefully shred away on my $250 head and $400 processor.


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

good call.

i just listened to it again.. couldnt hear a difference between the first riff A/B'd, but the 2nd riff A/B'd i heard a difference. 

not watching that whole vid lol.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 15, 2008)

budda said:


> is it bad that i can hear a tiny difference?



No, it looks to me like the tone knob on the CJOD is down lower than the BMOD. It's kind of hard to tell but it looks like the BMOD is right at noon while the CJOD is at 9:00. That may be the difference


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 15, 2008)

Bah, which one's better as a boost??  Who gives a fuck about half-driven blues tones anyway. 

That vid is useless to me.


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> That vid is useless to me.





which one's even which? all i see is a black pedal and a swirled yellow pedal lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2008)

budda said:


> which one's even which? all i see is a black pedal and a swirled yellow pedal lol



The CJOD is the swirled pedal. 


Shit... Joe, stop production on the Bloody Murder! I'm swirling mine, and it's similar to a TS it will instantly be worth $1500 since there's so few of them out there! I'll split the profits with you!  Every time a TGP guy listed his on eBay and it sold for some ridiculous amount everyone gave him a hard time... so funny!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 15, 2008)

I really need to get good at swirl paintjobs! They seem to instantly add $200-$300 to any pedal!


----------



## Shaman (Mar 15, 2008)

That is just beyond ridicilous...

Are these guys serious? All that fuzz about one guy selling his pedal since he needs to feed his family, absurd! Music is not the most important thing in the world, those guys don't really have any perspective.

It seems like those guys would sacrifice their own kids just to keep the pedal... which is just a TS copy anyways 



LordOVchaoS said:


> I really need to get good at swirl paintjobs! They seem to instantly add $200-$300 to any pedal!



And now you tell me! I could have gotten 400 for my MetalZone when I sold it


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 15, 2008)

Shaman said:


> That is just beyond ridicilous...
> 
> Are these guys serious? All that fuzz about one guy selling his pedal since he needs to feed his family, absurd! Music is not the most important thing in the world, those guys don't really have any perspective.
> 
> ...



You had a swirled Metal Zone?


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I really need to get good at swirl paintjobs! They seem to instantly add $200-$300 to any pedal!



glad i want a white bloody murder and not a swirled one


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 15, 2008)

It might just be my ears. But I thought the BMOD sounded better than the other.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh god these guys are such fucking idiots, it's pathetic. True believer syndrome.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 15, 2008)

The only difference I hear, is that the CJOD seems to have a little more low end, which could be explained by LoC's observation.


----------



## Shaman (Mar 15, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> You had a swirled Metal Zone?



Nope, but I could have swirled mine before I sold it if it adds 200 bucks to the price


----------



## dpm (Mar 15, 2008)

This thread rocks , thanks Joe!



Toshiro said:


> Another reason I take anything I read on TGP with a grain of salt. Like how the Swamp Thang isn't a good speaker for high gain.



FWIW I ended up ditching the Swamp Thang and have gone back to Tonkers. Didn't like the lower mids on that speaker, it sounded....er... swampy  took the grind off the gain if that makes any sense.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 15, 2008)

dpm said:


> This thread rocks , thanks Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW I ended up ditching the Swamp Thang and have gone back to Tonkers. Didn't like the lower mids on that speaker, it sounded....er... swampy  took the grind off the gain if that makes any sense.



That's okay, they think the Tonker sucks for distortion over there too.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 16, 2008)

so, since i have the proto bloody murder, if you stop making them, i'll have the best sounding one. everyone can be jealous.


----------



## dpm (Mar 16, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> That's okay, they think the Tonker sucks for distortion over there too.



 I actually know some guys who'd fit in well with a lot of these guys. To their expert ears all high gain amps sound the same, it takes no skill to play with high gain, and they seem to believe you need 87 trillian dollars worth of boutique 'clone' guitars, amps and stompboxes to achieve tones that were originally made with the cheapest, nastiest mass produced gear available at the time. A certain boutique strat fad had me in stitches recently


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 16, 2008)

dpm said:


> I actually know some guys who'd fit in well with a lot of these guys. To their expert ears all high gain amps sound the same, it takes no skill to play with high gain, and they seem to believe you need 87 trillian dollars worth of boutique 'clone' guitars, amps and stompboxes to achieve tones that were originally made with the cheapest, nastiest mass produced gear available at the time. A certain boutique strat fad had me in stitches recently



Side note: How different is the Tonker really from the Swampy? I felt like all I could hear in the cab was the ST, and now that I have 2 of them I feel justified in that. 

And yeah, everyone wants SRV tone, but they don't want to buy the plain gear. Me, I've never wanted that tone.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 16, 2008)

Crucified said:


> so, since i have the proto bloody murder, if you stop making them, i'll have the best sounding one. everyone can be jealous.



Yours isn't a prototype it was one I built for myself because I like the look of the bigger enclosure. TheMissing has the original prototype built in a TS9 enclosure! When I stop production both of you will have multi-million dollar collectors items! Yours because it was my own personal pedal and the only one with a burr brown opamp and his because it was the first!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 16, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Side note: How different is the Tonker really from the Swampy? I felt like all I could hear in the cab was the ST, and now that I have 2 of them I feel justified in that.
> 
> And yeah, everyone wants SRV tone, but they don't want to buy the plain gear. Me, I've never wanted that tone.



I've never tried a Tonker but I've heard it described as a bright Swamp Thang while the Swamp Thang is a dark Tonker. They're supposed to balance each other out perfectly.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 16, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I've never tried a Tonker but I've heard it described as a bright Swamp Thang while the Swamp Thang is a dark Tonker. They're supposed to balance each other out perfectly.



Well, having had a Swamp Thang/Tonker, and going SwampyX2, I would say the Tonker just lets the Swampy bury it.  

I should've wired the cab stereo and demoed each speaker while I had it open. Too late now.


----------



## dpm (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah, people say the ST and Tonker work well together but I totally agree with you Toshiro. The Swampy dominates the sound, and everything sounds kind of confused, like there's this Tonker in there trying to get heard but failing. I'm sure combined they sound worse than only ST or only Tonker. How similar are they tonally? Meh, I do feel they are quite different, like one lives in the low mids, the other in the high mids, though I suppose there is a family resemblance


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2008)

oh yeah, well my BM will be a custom job! so ha! lol


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 16, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> No, it looks to me like the tone knob on the CJOD is down lower than the BMOD. It's kind of hard to tell but it looks like the BMOD is right at noon while the CJOD is at 9:00. That may be the difference



I was thinking the same. The CJOD sounded darker to me.

And I liked the VMOD more


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 16, 2008)

dpm said:


> yeah, people say the ST and Tonker work well together but I totally agree with you Toshiro. The Swampy dominates the sound, and everything sounds kind of confused, like there's this Tonker in there trying to get heard but failing. I'm sure combined they sound worse than only ST or only Tonker. How similar are they tonally? Meh, I do feel they are quite different, like one lives in the low mids, the other in the high mids, though I suppose there is a family resemblance



So the Tonker might sound a little brighter because of the high mids, but still has "teh huge bass"?  I'm gonna be selling said Tonker on ebay/classifieds soon, and wondering how I should list it. haha

I think I might've liked the Tonkers in a 4-12, but in the 2-12 I want as much thickness as I can get.

PS: I really need to order a BMOD.


----------



## TheGrooveking (Dec 7, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> For those of you not familiar with the CJOD it is an overdrive pedal limited to 50 pieces that is really popular over at the gear page. SO much hype and mojo surrounded this pedal that they sell used for $1500+!!!
> 
> Well, recently an overseas company called Blackmarket effects finally un-gooped one of the pedals and built a confirmed true exact clone of it....
> 
> ...



First off where did you get your facts? Because they are not correct. I have a few of the CJOD's, Landraff and the General Guitar Gadgets Standard Overdrive.

The history of the CJOD is this, he was messing around with a compressor circuit and made a mistake, when he tried it he noticed it had some unique qualities. In discussion with guitarist Tomo Fujita Clay decided to send it to him to check it out, Tomo loved it and recommeded a change, so that is why Tomo's CJOD's are not the same pedal. 

Tomo then brought it to an ampfest and a bunch of TheGearPages members that where there loved it and then badgered Clay into making a run of 50 of these. So he reluctantly did this run and sold them at a price of $200, which is not an excessive price for a hand built pedal. 

Of course once people received them they started raving about them and there is where the legend of the pedal grew. 

If you do some research you'll find that Clay was originally asked to make clones of the Landgraff pedal by a large well known music store in Florida and Clay declined, this story line then moves into the Bob Burt route.

Back to CJOD being a Landgraff clone, as much as some people would like to think that, there not. Not even all of the Landgraff Overdrives are the same, the ones sold through Blue Angel Music are the plain straight model, the ones purchased through John Landgraff can by altered. John will typically discuss tone with the buyer and determine what he needs to do to the pedal to meet what he customer is looking for and will mod to suit.

The General Guitar Gadgets pedal was claimed to be the generic LDO, which many who've owned both say that they are from being the same pedal to being a 95&#37; of the LDO. Truth is even if they are identical circuits you need to understand that even with very close tolerances of 5% and compound that by the number of components that have tolerances to them, you expontentially increase the chance of any two pedals of the same design sounding different.

As to those using YouTube clips to make the final decision as to nuances of a pedal or other music product, you need to be realistic, YouTube's compression only decreases the sound quality of a clip. So if you can't tell the difference between those YouTube clips of claimed copied pedals, then don't blame yourself because it can be anything from poor clip quality, poor quality sound card, crappy computer speakers, etc. Unless you take these factors out of the equation you are shortchanging your evaluations. Besides YouTube clips are mono, so you don't even get the stereo field and the added depth of tone associated with stereo. Thisis why Pro Guitar Shops who produce some of the best pedal videos on the net have setup a dedicated high quality video feature on their website so players can hear a more truer tone of the pedal/gear being played.

Do people who spend the big bucks on gear always want to support and defend their decision that they spent that much money on something, is most likely true, but there are those honest players who make decisions purely on tone. 

The other side of the coin are those who love to watch others make mistakes and then laugh at them, or have limits to how much they will spend on gear and then justify to themselves that the higher cost of higher end gear is not worth it. So everyone is entitled to their opinion.

For me after looking into the CJOD and spending $850 for the first one, I decided it was a special enough pedal to buy a second one at $900. Am I crazy, some may say so, but I like the tone I am getting, so in my own selfish way I'm don't care what others think.

As to promoting the legend of the CJOD to keep the prices high, you can check on more than a few forums where I've listed that I would support for Clay to work with a high volume good quality pedal maker to produce the CJOD once again, because even if it sold for $100 it won't change my mind as to if I'll keep playing through mine. Also to that a pedal builder who is making a clone of the CJOD claims that the CJOD is a TS9 and that they degooped a CJOD, I question that too, for one their was a CJOD degooped and then resold to an unsuspecting buyer who paid big bucks for it and the pedal didn't work. But one must ask themselves, doesn't that clone pedalmaker have something to gain by claiming what they do? Some people speculate that General Guitar Gadgets stopped making the Standard Overdrive was taken off the market after threats from Landgraff because of the inferred marketing using the LDO reference, but only GGG and Landgraff know the truth in that matter.


What does upset me is people who list so called "facts" which have no or little basis in the truth.

TheGrooveking


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow...thread bump.


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2008)

and where did you get your facts?

*sits and waits, grabs popcorn* this oughtta be good.

hype: gotta love it.


----------



## TheGrooveking (Dec 7, 2008)

budda said:


> and where did you get your facts?
> 
> *sits and waits, grabs popcorn* this oughtta be good.
> 
> hype: gotta love it.




Are you asking where did I get my facts? I got them directly from Clay Jones.

TheGrooveking


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2008)

budda said:


> and where did you get your facts?
> 
> *sits and waits, grabs popcorn* this oughtta be good.
> 
> hype: gotta love it.



Just an FYI, TGK is a well-known (and well-respected, last time I checked hehe ) member of TGP and knows a TON about gear so I would take his word on this one. 

P.S. Grooveking, you should post your gear room just for the drool factor.


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2008)

I asked because just like joe, he didnt cite anything either, so it made sense to ask.

since i dont know about Mr. Jones, TGK, or much on boutique OD's.. I couldn't really care less .

and yes, if you have a room of gear you should post it


----------



## TheGrooveking (Dec 7, 2008)

In my sig is a link to some pics of about 45&#37; of my gear.

TheGrooveking


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 7, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2008)

seperate house for all that, TGK?


----------



## Drew (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone else find this recent development absolutely hilarious?  

Clay Jones Overdrive « The Illuminist - Sol et Luna

I found a ton of variations on this on the net - was your conversation with Clay within the past 6-8 months, Grooveking? I don't deny that what you're saying is the "official" history of the pedal, but it seems to be that there's a whole lot of empirical evidence to cast that history into doubt that's come out since.


----------



## Drew (Dec 8, 2008)

TheGrooveking said:


> Do people who spend the big bucks on gear always want to support and defend their decision that they spent that much money on something, is most likely true, but there are those honest players who make decisions purely on tone.
> 
> The other side of the coin are those who love to watch others make mistakes and then laugh at them, or have limits to how much they will spend on gear and then justify to themselves that the higher cost of higher end gear is not worth it. So everyone is entitled to their opinion.



I'm not going to argue with one side of this, that some people certainly make judgements based on how much they're prepared (and, importantly, NOT prepared) to pay for gear, and that their opinions of the gear in question is influenced by this. I.e. - it's "silly" to spend more than $X on your rig. 

But what you seem to be overlooking is that it's an awfully big assumption that there's a linear relationship between tone and cost. I.e. - that a $1500 distortion pedal will always sound at least slightly better than a $100 distortion pedal, and from that it follows that anyone who doesn't choose to buy the $1500 pedal must either have a poor ear, or is justifying their decision not to buy the "better sounding pedal" not on the sound of the pedal but on their opinion that it costs too much. In some instances I'm sure that's true, but theres certainly a second possibility; that the $100 pedal sounds as good or possibly better than the $1500 pedal. 

There was that famous study done recently that when given two glasses of wine and being told that one retailed for $15 a bottle while the other retailed for $90 a bottle, that almost without fail the tasters preferred the $90 bottle of wine, and found it more complex, fuller, and more exciting, while the cheaper wine wasn't as well developed or lush. Of course, no one in the study was told that both glasses came from _exactly the same bottle_, that retailed for around $15. Something like 95&#37; of the participants preferred the "more expensive" wine, including a number of participants with very extensive wine drinking experience. 

Not to belabor the point, but knowing what something costs or the mystique surrounding a rare and unusual commodity can certainly impact your ability to assess that commodity's attributes on your own. I'd say that now would be a great time for Clay to step into the conversation and either confirm this was all one big practical joke (in which case more power to him), or demonstrate somehow that this so-called "de-gooped Clay Jones Overdrive" is a forgery, because while pictures can certainly be faked, right now the guys making that claim seem to have a credible case.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

TheGrooveking said:


> In my sig is a link to some pics of about 45% of my gear.
> 
> TheGrooveking



What...the...hell...?!


----------



## TheGrooveking (Dec 8, 2008)

Drew said:


> Does anyone else find this recent development absolutely hilarious?
> 
> Clay Jones Overdrive &#171; The Illuminist - Sol et Luna
> 
> I found a ton of variations on this on the net - was your conversation with Clay within the past 6-8 months, Grooveking? I don't deny that what you're saying is the "official" history of the pedal, but it seems to be that there's a whole lot of empirical evidence to cast that history into doubt that's come out since.



My conversations with Clay over these pedals go back probably 2 years of better. As to empirical evidence, that's seems to be what people want it to be, meaning there are those who believe it's a TS9 which it could be, I'm not doubting what people think it could be, I'm only stating what I was told. 

Did Clay pull the wool over a bunch of peoples eyes, can't say, but he's always been straight forward with me. How come they don't have pics of the components? 

TheGrooveking



Drew said:


> I'm not going to argue with one side of this, that some people certainly make judgements based on how much they're prepared (and, importantly, NOT prepared) to pay for gear, and that their opinions of the gear in question is influenced by this. I.e. - it's "silly" to spend more than $X on your rig.
> 
> But what you seem to be overlooking is that it's an awfully big assumption that there's a linear relationship between tone and cost. I.e. - that a $1500 distortion pedal will always sound at least slightly better than a $100 distortion pedal, and from that it follows that anyone who doesn't choose to buy the $1500 pedal must either have a poor ear, or is justifying their decision not to buy the "better sounding pedal" not on the sound of the pedal but on their opinion that it costs too much. In some instances I'm sure that's true, but theres certainly a second possibility; that the $100 pedal sounds as good or possibly better than the $1500 pedal.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I was meaning that their are players who will believe that a pedal is better because it cost more, simple fact. Hell they even teach you in marketing pyschology that you can take two identical items, change the name on one, or paint it a different color and charge more and more people will buy it because they think they are buying the better one.

TheGrooveking


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Dec 19, 2008)

TheGrooveking said:


> My conversations with Clay over these pedals go back probably 2 years of better. As to empirical evidence, that's seems to be what people want it to be, meaning there are those who believe it's a TS9 which it could be, I'm not doubting what people think it could be, I'm only stating what I was told.
> 
> Did Clay pull the wool over a bunch of peoples eyes, can't say, but he's always been straight forward with me. How come they don't have pics of the components?
> 
> TheGrooveking



There are no pics of the components because they are covered in a type of goop that will destroy the circuit if removed. The only person to successfully degoop a CJOD is the person who makes the Blackmarket OD and it has been verified that their OD is a true CJOD clone and that they did successfully degoop an original. When the Blackmarket pedal was degooped it was 100% true to the schematic CJ drew of the Grandlaff Dynamic Overhype.


----------



## albatross (Aug 24, 2009)

LordOVchaoS said:


> There are no pics of the components because they are covered in a type of goop that will destroy the circuit if removed. The only person to successfully degoop a CJOD is the person who makes the Blackmarket OD *and it has been verified that their OD is a true CJOD clone* and that they did successfully degoop an original. When the Blackmarket pedal was degooped it was 100% true to the schematic CJ drew of the Grandlaff Dynamic Overhype.


Pardon me, but exactly where/how/by whom was this verified?
Is there solid proof of this verification?
Thanks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 24, 2009)

albatross said:


> Pardon me, but exactly where/how/by whom was this verified?
> Is there solid proof of this verification?
> Thanks.



Dude you gotta be kidding me. You bumped this old ass shit for this? How's about sending him a PM?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 24, 2009)

the thread that wouldn't die


----------



## albatross (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the warm welcome! 

Look, I'm sorry if it ruffled some feathers....i've read many threads about this whole subject and I've yet to find the source of the verification.
I'm not saying it's false...not at all...I just haven't been able to put all of the info together in a way that satisfies my curiosity on that particular issue, that's all.
I'm not sure why it should be a private matter simply because the thread is old.
I mean, I've gone through lots of older threads and I've still not come up with the answer I'm seeking.
It's very possible that i've overlooked it, and if so I'd appreciate someone ponting me in the right direction.
Thanks.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2009)

Those two folks hardly post on here anymore, good luck trying to get an answer!


----------



## widdlywhaa (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the real conflict behind all this really is just the feeling that some people who buy this "boutique" or "Rare" gear just want to justify it.....

what it comes down to is that for $1000+ i'm sure you could get a piece of gear that could do what that single overdrive does, just as well, and probably with even more options than a simple overdrive.... If somebody wants it thats their money and their investment.... but I hate it when people pretend that something as simple as an OD pedal could be such a huge investment as to be the end all be all to "Tone"


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe that argument was made more than once within this thread, go back and read it so it doesn't come back to life for no reason.....  Let it die....


----------



## albatross (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really care about all of that nonsense...tone/pricepoint/justification...I really am just trying to verify that it was indeed verified, that's all.
I've read a lot of threads about it now where the evidence is pretty convincing if not downright overwhelming, but at the end of the day I've not found the source of the verification.
I mean, I keep reading: "_It's been verified_", and that's all good but that alone doesn't quite meet the standard that I require to be satisfied with the authenticity of the statement.

If it has indeed been verified...and I have no reason to doubt it...I'd just like to have the source to reference.
Heh....that way if I make the statement to someone else and they sak me who/what/where/how it was verified I would have something solid to refer them to rather than just stating "_Well everyone on the internetz knows_"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 25, 2009)

I verified the verification of the verified source.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I verified the verification of the verified source.




There you have it. Verified.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2009)

Seriously... I think the point he misses is nobody here really cares


----------



## albatross (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Vulteroz (Apr 22, 2013)

albatross said:


> Pardon me, but exactly where/how/by whom was this verified?
> Is there solid proof of this verification?
> Thanks.



I am also wondering about this. Is this after all this years finally verified or what...?!

Yeah, i know i'm resurecting an old thread but i'm just on a quest about this CJOD thing.

My first post... Hi everybody!


----------

